# Thrift store Gems



## KenDuctor (Mar 7, 2014)

Most of the time it may be unwanted rubbish, but.......... Every now and then you can find a gem! I've found a timelife complete box set (masters of classical music), and zoltan kodaly cello op. 8 ! They are there from time to time but you may have to dig them out.


----------



## Botec (Jan 14, 2011)

There is a similar kind of store in New Zealand, The Warehouse ("where everyone gets a bargain"), which when I lived there in the 1990s and early 2000s periodically picked up overstock classical CDs, which they generally just dumped higgledy-piggledy into big tea chests for those willing to rummage to find. In 2003, they had pretty much the entire Russian Disc catalogue and a few Consonance for a couple of dollars each. I picked up about 80 discs. Glorious days.

Bargains have been a bit few and far between since. I did pick up Hyperion CDA67530 (Osborne, Debussy Preludes) and BIS 1559 (Bezaly, Rodrigo/Ibert flute concertos) from a cat shelter charity shop for £1 each last year, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

One thing I look forward to in our yearly visit to the in-laws in California is, they have a thrift shop that gets donations from some well-to-do people. Last time I was there I got Volume 1 of Glenn Gould's Beethoven sonatas for $1.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> One thing I look forward to in our yearly visit to the in-laws in California is, they have a thrift shop that gets donations from some well-to-do people. Last time I was there I got Volume 1 of Glenn Gould's Beethoven sonatas for $1.


Yes, slumming in the thrift shops _just a stone's throw away_ from the gated McMansion communities is often more than worth the trip, including once-used or never used high end clothing


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I regularly look in charity shops here in the UK. I've found quite a few gems over the years, from discs I've wanted to unexpected purchases that have become real favourites of mine.

Today, for example, I found a disc containing the 2nd Violin Concerto by a Russian composer called Boris Tishchenko (1939-2010). I haven't listened to it in full yet, but the brief listen I did give it just after buying it has got me quite excited for it. It's quite a substantial work, in four movements and lasting just over 50 minutes.


----------



## KenDuctor (Mar 7, 2014)

I go to them pretty regular as my wife has a field day in the slew of women's clothes. I've gotten a few dvorak cds including the new world symphony. And I also found Bach's Brandenburg concertos.


----------

